

Forget about promises, use harvests - abss

Harvests: From now is possible to call asynchronous functions in a declarative way and to get almost the same experience as with synchronous code.    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;salboaie&#x2F;harvests
======
abss
[https://github.com/salboaie/harvests](https://github.com/salboaie/harvests)

harvest.let('father', loadPenguin, 'MrPenguin'); harvest.let('mother',
loadPenguin, 'MrsPenguin'); harvest.let('family', loadPenguinFamily,
wait('father'), wait('mother'));

The above call do 3 calls without then or declaring ugly callbacks!

